

EFF Statement on Passage of Massie-Lofgren Amendment Regarding NSA Backdoors - J2K
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/06/eff-statement-massie-lofgren-amendment-passing-house

======
TheSpiceIsLife
Are we to believe that passing laws will prevent intelligence agencies from
doing certain things? It would seem to me the passing of laws just enables
someone in government to say "fixed" and then the intelligence agencies
continue doing whatever it is they do.

I'm not suggesting we shouldn't push for new / changing of laws, but does it
really alter the trajectory?

~~~
zachrose
What other courses of action do you have in mind?

~~~
verbin217
Lets assume he has none. Is it not appropriate to note the inadequacy of our
present actions?

------
diafygi
Will this likely kill the overall bill?

~~~
ewoodrich
The Senate will consider the bill in the next month, and will have the ability
to introduce amendments. Ultimately, both houses will go to conference if
there is a substantive difference between the proposals, and it will be
reconciled.

So it depends on whether a Senator introduces amendments to FY15 Defense
Appropriations that will affect this portion.

~~~
lukeman
Massie has a strong ally in Rand Paul, so he and Wyden on the Democrat side
will be champions of this against the usual GOP hawks and Democrat Senate
leadership.

We have enough liberty-minded Senators to get this done if public opinion is
behind them. I'm pleased with the strength of the support so far, but the old
guard will fight this tooth and nail.

